# Huncoat Power Station - August 2013



## Becki84 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi All I'm Becki and I'm new to this, this is my first post about my first derelict visit recently and I'm a bit unsure of what to write but I'll give it ago. 
So I went to Huncoat Power Station in Lancashire the other day with a small group of photography friends. I've never been to a place like this before and it was a totally new experience to me. The power house really is a lovely place, the artwork inside is fantastic, it had plenty of eerie dark rooms where light floods in perfectly from the windows and it was overall pretty much the perfect place for beginners I think. Everywhere inside was safe to walk around inside and even the roof was easy to access and was safe to walk on.
It was relativity easy to get into however getting out was a bit of a struggle. A man that saw us going in decided to block the exit off and lock us in so we had to fight our way through a field of brambles and nettles, a painful time later we eventually got out but it was worth the pain. 
Overall to say this was my first ever time taking photo's in a place like this I really enjoyed it, it was an experience that has made me want to visit derelict places more. I'd highly recommend visiting the Power Station mainly just for the artwork, it really is amazing.
Anyways time for some photo's.





[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by Rebecca Gill, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks Krela for helping me post photo's and Thanks everyone for reading my post, if anyone has any feedback or advice about how I can improve my post and photograph's please comment it would really help. 
Thanks,
Becki.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets


----------



## buseng (Aug 17, 2013)

Pictures not showing I'm afraid. Just icons.


----------



## Becki84 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ah I'm not sure why they've come up as icons not pictures. I'm new and still getting use to posting on here, I'll try and repost once I've figured it out


----------



## LENNY147 (Aug 17, 2013)

Just looked at them on Flickr , some really nice photos there, great first post ( When you link the photos into the post )


----------



## Ade Somerset (Aug 17, 2013)

Get working on the fix as I had a look at your Flickr and those are cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 17, 2013)

All you need is the http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3719/9521461816_9b0dc5e3fd.jpg bit then click the icon on here that looks like a mountain over a yellow sky and past it in there


----------



## krela (Aug 17, 2013)

No, you follow the instructions in the FAQ (which I've sent her via PM). conflicting information gets confusing.


----------



## Becki84 (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally I've got it sorted. Thanks for helping me out guys!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 17, 2013)

Cracking pics


----------



## JEP27 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lovely pics.


----------



## beardface (Aug 22, 2013)

Great pics


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 23, 2013)

Great report that with fab images to.boot. that bloke that blocked your access sounds a right pain .


----------



## sonyes (Aug 23, 2013)

Excellent pics from a great place! I have to say, for some reason, this is one of my fav explores


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 23, 2013)

A block blocked your exit, I take it then you didn't just go over the front gate then


----------

